# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Kahn, el lince viajero...

## F. Lázaro

Curiosa noticia la que aparece publicada esta mañana en el Diario Hoy de Extremadura. Esperemos que no acabe de forma trágica su viaje...




> http://www.hoy.es/badajoz/201506/17/...7003030-v.html
> 
> *Ha recorrido 1.500 kilómetros, pasando varios días en distintas urbanizaciones de Badajoz y cruzando Alqueva a nado*
> 
> 
> 
> A este paso acabará en la playa, de vacaciones en la costa portuguesa. Kahn parece decidido a ello. Desde que en noviembre fuese liberado en Mazarambroz, en los Montes de Toledo, este ejemplar de lince ibérico ha recorrido más de 1.500 kilómetros. Ha cruzado montes, sierras y ríos. A Kahn no hay obstáculo que se le resista. Ni los creados por la propia naturaleza ni los más peligrosos, los que vienen de la mano del hombre, han podido pararle. Ha pasado por carreteras, autovías e incluso ha cruzado a nado el pantano de Alqueva, el mayor lago artificial de Europa, para cruzar la frontera camino de Portugal.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (22-jun-2015),Jonasino (17-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Lo de cruzarse el embalse nadando ya es de flipar. ¡Que tio¡

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo de cruzarse el embalse nadando ya es de flipar. ¡Que tio¡


Tampoco me sorprendería nada. ¿Has visto como cruzan un embalse ciervos y jabalíes? Tremendo...

----------

